# I don't have a poo yet, but...



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I wanted to share some pics of my fur kids.
This is Emma, my rat terrier/chihuahua mix. She'll be 10 this year. I got her from a rescue when she was 3 or 4 months. She's between one and two here. And then the second is from last year. 














This is Romeo, our beagle something something mix. He's a sweetheart, and wonderful with the kids. He herniated a disk at Thanksgiving and we were concerned he wouldn't walk again. Thankfully he's regained almost full use of his back legs (no more couch for him!). He's a rescue about 12 years old 








This is Token. One of my customers found him on the side of the road and brought him to me about 5 years ago. I nursed him back to health with the intention of finding him a new home, but he stayed. The last year or so I've had some problems with him being aggressive towards the other dogs. I've thought about rehoming him to a home where he can be the only dog. Right now we play musical dogs, and it hurts my heart. He's so sweet to people. I just can't trust him with my other guys anymore 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love your pack! Playing musical dogs is no fun  I hope you can find Token a great home where he can rule the house!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Locket. I feel like I failed him. I took him in and cleared up his mange, I took him to puppy classes, took him to work with me, to petsmart, everywhere to try to socialize him. He played too rough in his puppy class, so he usually wasn't allowed to play during free play at puppy class. I don't know what I did wrong. I don't know if it was more nature or nurture, and as much as I hate the pit bull stereotype, part of me wonders if it was just too ingrained in his DNA to be dog aggressive for me to do anything about. I don't know. It breaks my heart but I know it isn't fair to him to be separated from the pack. I've talked to pit bull rescue when it started, but they weren't much help and treated me like I wasn't trying hard enough. It's so difficult to find a home you trust when rehoming an animal and doubly hard when the breed has a bad reputation 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love your pack! I feel for you with the Pit. I also found it very interesting. I had thought if you raised them with other dogs and were a good dog owner, you would not have those issues. I recently saw a show on t.v. where a family's 3 pits, that were raised in a loving home , much like one of us would provide, got out of their yard and attacted a child ! The family could not believe it. They were a great family! The dogs had been loved and well taken care of. It was so sad. I think Pits are so pretty and most are great with people, but I would never want one for fear that it might get away from me and into the wrong hands! I often let my dogs outside alone for potty breaks. They can both get out of our fence , but being that we are so far from the road and most all the neighbors are famiy it is not a huge concern. I wish you luck with your dog and hope you get your poodle soon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beautiful dog family. Don't feel like a failure with your pit bull. In some of my classes I have some. Great owners who train and have had them from puppies and they are still aggressive with other dogs. Some are fine but many have these issues. It sounds like Token needs to be in a one dog house.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

You haven't failed him! You took him in and gave him an incredible start to life! Not many people would take in a sick, mangey puppy like that and get them in such great condition!

Some dogs, regardless of breed, are not dog dogs. They need to be the one and only in their people's lives. It might be a challenge to find him a new home, but don't, for one second think you failed him!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Locket said:


> Some dogs, regardless of breed, are not dog dogs. They need to be the one and only in their people's lives. It might be a challenge to find him a new home, but don't, for one second think you failed him!


So true! The thing about pits that everyone who has owned one loves (including me) is how loving and loyal they are to humans! They are really awesome dogs to their families, but they have 20,000 lbs/sq.in crushing power in their jaws! A bit less than hyenas but a heck of a lot more than say, a poodle. Add that to the fact that they're been bred for dog fighting, makes it important for pit owners to be cautious. Can you picture a border collie owner saying, "he wants to herd things! I've tried and tried to train him not to, but he still wants to do it!" or a retriever's owner from saying, "he keeps bringing me balls and sticks! I've done my best, but he just won't stop retrieving!" ha,ha. I love pit bulls based on my last dog who was a pittie, but what you experienced is very common to pit bull owners...they're often not the best in a household with multiple dogs. Especially if the multiple dogs include some of the same sex as they are. I think you could still train him not to act on his impulses if you get a trainer and work really, really hard on it, but you have to ask yourself if you have the time for that? Or if everyone might be happier if he was re-homed to someone who doesn't have any other dogs. OH and just to agree again with Locket, lots of dogs don't really like other dogs, like our border collies at home when I was growing up...they were really sweet, and awesome farm dogs...just not fans of other dogs!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you. I've had so much guilt over the situation. My husband and I go back and forth over it. I mentioned rehoming him again the other day and he said "that's because you want a poodle". Well, not really. I mean I do, but I don't think we're being fair to him. He needs more than I'm able to give right now and I think a single dog household is the answer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Some dogs are just better in a one dog household. It is so hard after nursing him back to health but you have to look at what is best for the family as a whole. Is just is not a good idea to keep a dog aggressive dog in a household with other dogs. Mistakes/accidents happen and someone could end up hurt. Even if that doesn't happen all the dogs end up being more restricted. Pits are usually very loving to people but they have been bred to be dog aggressive. It is very hard to work against nature. As Indiana points out it is not just pits that are that way.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know. I'm concerned we could have a fight and one of the kids could get in the way. We never leave the dogs and kids alone unattended, and haven't had an incidence since we decided to separate the dogs, but like you said accidents can happen. I'm going to get serious about finding him another home. I'm not sure how to go about it. I've rehomed strays many times, but when it comes to my own, I'm stuck.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I love dogs and would never have a pit. I just don't trust them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

